# home made hot peppers



## frankr3 (Aug 26, 2010)

nothing better than home made hot peppers (and olives). spicy brine and stuffed with prochutto and cheese. onne a year pleasure!

Frankr3


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 26, 2010)

looks yummy!


----------



## sjo (Aug 26, 2010)

Frank, 
Now you need to go to "Preserves/Canning information and recipes" and post the recipe. Looks Good!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 27, 2010)

It looks like you need to rack you white.


----------



## frankr3 (Aug 29, 2010)

*rack your wine*

Hi JohnT,
racked my desert wine yesterday - was planned for this weekend, but good eye!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 29, 2010)

Those look delicious! I really enjoy cooking and canning both.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 30, 2010)

It has a wonderful color. What kind of wine is it?


----------



## frankr3 (Aug 30, 2010)

*what kind of wine?*

orange muscat - a sweet desert wine
serve it right out of the frig with some chocolate deserts and your guests will love you!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2010)

Tghose peppers do look damn good. My old boss used to make those and I could eat the whole jar in a siiting! Please dont get me going on these now Frank!


----------



## frankr3 (Aug 31, 2010)

*peppers*

just finshed last night - 24 jars with 18 peppers in each jar. do the math, thats alot of good times.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 31, 2010)

They look really really good! Maybe once my kids get older and dont require so much time of me Ill start playing around with stuff like that but for now I cant even get a minute to myself.


----------



## Deezil (Aug 31, 2010)

Those peppers have my mouth watering... I bet i could pull a "Wade" and eat a whole jar 


"As we stand here today, mourning the loss of yet another jar..."


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Deezil said:


> Those peppers have my mouth watering... I bet i could pull a "Wade" and eat a whole jar
> 
> 
> "As we stand here today, mourning the loss of yet another jar..."



It would be fun trying with a qt of beer!


----------

